# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Mesele nga Pleqtë tanë

## fisniku-student

Nje dite me ra te takohem me nje plak, aman per qdo qeshtje ma tregonte nga nje  mesele(anegdota) te mrekullueshme, e cila aq bukur tregohej nga ky plak sa qe dukej se eshte ndonje skenar hollywodi, per shkak se kaq bukur tregohej

Dhe duke e ditur qe kemi nje pasuri aq te madhe te kesaj natyre ne popullin tone, dhe poashtu i bindur se do kete shume anetar qe do te tregojn ndonje mesele qe kan ndegjuar nga me te vjeterit tanë, keshtu qe po hapi kete teme qe ti japim rast njeri-tjetrit te njoftohemi me keto storje te bukura te tradites sone shqiptare.

----------


## fisniku-student

*ZJARMI I ZHABARIT
*

Ish kane shku njani musafir n'Zhabar t'Eper.Aty ku bjen n'konak , i gjane edhe do musafir tjere.Ish kane dimen e f'toft i madh.Zhabari s'kan dru shum e e kane zakon mos me e kalle shum kaftorin.Ky musafiri qi shkoi vetun , kish pas nirthe.Me i than t'zotit shpis:"Kalle kaftorin ma shum!,s'kish pas mujte se i kish pas ardhe marre".Po dikur s'ju durue e foli: --Valla , more burra , me e dijte qi asht edhe zjarmi i xhehnemit si zjarmi i Zhabarit , tybe gja s'kisha lane pa ba.

PS: _Per hire te origjinalitetit dhe mos humbjes së kuptimit dhe porosis që i gjejmë te anegdotat apo te njohura në popull si MESELE ose BISEDA ME RROTULLA do ti tregojmë mu në atë mënyrë se si janë interpretuar nga vetë ata që i kanë treguar ose që janë ruajtur gjenerat pas gjenerate,deri ne ditët e sotme._

----------


## Colomba

Interesante tema!Vec nji sugjerim te vogel , nuk me pelqen ti quajme pleq,do te ishte me mire te moshuar. Meqenese une i dua shume te moshuarit, dhe kaloj nje pjese te konsiderueshme kohe me ta ,i jap te drejte fisnikut ,qe historite e tyre jane me interesante dhe me domethense se skenaret e hollivudit.Duke ndenjur me te moshuarit dhe duke ju kushtuar vemendje tregimeve te tyre mund te mesojme shume ,dhe pse jo te argetohemi.
Ja nje histori qe me kan treguar mua...

Nje djal i dashuruar, i betohej te dashures se e donte me teper se c'do gje ne bote,,,
mirpo ajo nuk i besonte...
Ai i thote jam gati te bej gjithcka per te te bindur ty, kerko c'te duash.
Mire i thote e dashura , do te besoj , vec po me solle zemren e nenes...
Shkon djali (i verbuar nga dashuria) vret nenen , i merr zemren , dhe niset vrap per tek e dashura...
Duke vrapuuar ,nga nxitimi tepert pengohet,dhe rrezohet per toke...
I flet zemra nenes ,,, mos u vrave bir???

----------


## fisniku-student

*GEZIM MA T'MADH?--KUR JAM MARTUE VETE*

Bajram Haliti e kish pas martue djalin.Kur shkojne shoket me ja ba per hajr , i thone:
--Per hajr , Bajram Haliti qi e martove djalin!
--Hajer paqi!
I thone:
--A ki pas gzim ma t'madh n'ymer tan se sot qi pe marton djalin?
--Po , qysh jo.
--Kur?
--Kur jam martue vete  :ngerdheshje: 


PS: klara, emri plak nuk eshte emertim nenqmues, perkundrazi ka epitet pozitive, keshtu qe askë se rendon nese i thua plak, vetem ndonje plakufobi.

----------


## fisniku-student

*Bukë e langë po ne sofren teme*

Sylejman Lashi i Kaliqanit, shpi e madhe, n´za për kullë, toka e dhenë, një ditë e thirri Micë Binakun argat me punue! Mici ish kanë i mencem po ma fukareja i Kaliqanit!Sylejmani i kishte porositë graninë që për drekë të gatuejnë cka asht hae ma e mirë për Micin dhe ato ashtu banë: prunë mazë të zieme, pite, pulë...!

Kallxo drejtë o Micë, a ke hanger nojherë drekë ma të mirë se sot, ia priti Sylejmani Micit, atëherë kur maruen se hangri!

Mici u kujtue dhe ia ktheu!
Po, mramë, në darkë!
Po cpate për darkë!
Bukë e lagë po ne sofren teme!

autor: DardaniG

*Ali Meta i Junikit*

Ali Meta i Junikit ish kone mashkull i mire. Ish kone nji mledhje ne katund.N'ate mledhjenji nipash i veti, i thojshin Muse Haliti i Carrabregit.Kish pase thane;
_Daja Ali!
_Hoj!
_Shka asht puna jote keshtu qe mashkulli i mire po, i zoti po, e ty kurrfare zani nuk te doli e s'qite kurrgja n'drite?
_Le Muse,mos t'hime atje.
_Jo,kame qef me dite dishka.Shka asht puna jote kshtu?
_Muse,me t'hanger qeni i huej, me nji pasul e shnosh varen,po me t'hanger qeni yt,kurrfare ilaci nuk t'shnosh.E mue m'kane hanger qent e mij

----------


## xani1

E pyetën Mujë Loshin a je kanë najher në Gjermani. ai u përgjigj.
-Po more jam kanë në dy Gjermanitë. Në Gjermaninë Lindore e takova Marksin, 
kurse në Gjermaninë Perëndimore e pashë Kapitalin-ta Muja.

----------


## fisniku-student

*Sadik Çaka*

_Pjesa parë_
Shkon Sadik Çaka në një të pame, kur hyn mbrenda qka me pa plot oda burra (100 burra).
Si hyn mbrenda Sadik Çaka, futet arave, ju drejtohet të pranishmive me këto fjalë: *“të gjithë këtyre burrave në këtë odë kështu e ko jau bëfsha perveç njënit”.*
Asnjëni nga të pranishmit nuk reagon!
Kur u krye e pamja burrat duke u shpernda në grupe të vogla, po e pyesin njëni tjetrin, e pse nuk fole more burr po a ndëgjove se të shau Sadik Çaka, secili përgjigjej JO MUA NUK ME KA SHA, ai tha perveç njenit e ai njeni mund të jem unë, dhe kështu të gjith ata 100 burra u ndan shkuan në shtepi të veta duke thën jo nuk më shau mua pasi që tha perveç njenit!

_Pjesa e dytë_
Prap e nxën puna Sadik Çaken me dal në të pame, njejtë si në rastin e parë por në tjeter katund.
I kujtohet Sadik Çakës herën e parë nuk ja ktheu kush të shamen e ketë herë vendos mos më sha, mirëpo e ngacmon dreqi e nuk përmbahet dot pa shkretu diç, por ketë herë e zbut pak.
Si i vjen rendi me fol thot:* “njenit qëtu në ketë odë kështu e ko ja bëfsha”*, ata 100 vet, e secili vjen tuj u zie në veti edhe tuj mendue valla mue ma drejtoi atë të shame, njëni mendonte po unë ja kam pas da vaden para dy vitesh e për mua e pat, tjetri mendonte po po plaku jem i ka pas prish kollomoqin me gjo, tjetri mendonte po po unë nuk i kam shku me kosit në ver e per ata ma lëshoi mua, e kështu secili e gjen një arsye të dyshoj se e shamja ju drejtue atij dhe secili prej atyre 100 burrave e gjet veten të shar.

Qellimi im nuk ishte të ofendoj dikend këtu por mos te behemi si Sadik Çaka dhe as publik i grupit te dytë.

-----------

Ja edhe nje me video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Kco7...ayer_embedded#

----------


## BROZALINI

> Interesante tema!Vec nji sugjerim te vogel , nuk me pelqen ti quajme pleq,do te ishte me mire te moshuar. Meqenese une i dua shume te moshuarit, dhe kaloj nje pjese te konsiderueshme kohe me ta ,i jap te drejte fisnikut ,qe historite e tyre jane me interesante dhe me domethense se skenaret e hollivudit.Duke ndenjur me te moshuarit dhe duke ju kushtuar vemendje tregimeve te tyre mund te mesojme shume ,dhe pse jo te argetohemi.
> Ja nje histori qe me kan treguar mua...
> 
> Nje djal i dashuruar, i betohej te dashures se e donte me teper se c'do gje ne bote,,,
> mirpo ajo nuk i besonte...
> Ai i thote jam gati te bej gjithcka per te te bindur ty, kerko c'te duash.
> Mire i thote e dashura , do te besoj , vec po me solle zemren e nenes...
> Shkon djali (i verbuar nga dashuria) vret nenen , i merr zemren , dhe niset vrap per tek e dashura...
> Duke vrapuuar ,nga nxitimi tepert pengohet,dhe rrezohet per toke...
> I flet zemra nenes ,,, mos u vrave bir???



Klara, kete perralle  ta ka treguar gjyshi, vertete, po eshte nje tregim i bukur i shkruar nga Maksim Gorki, shkrimtar i degjuar rus, perfaqesues i Letersise se Realizmit Socialist me romanin "NENA", perkthyer ne shqip. Edhe tregimi i mesiperm eshte perkthyer ne shqip, ne mos u gabofsha nga SOTIR CACI. falmeshendet

----------


## fisniku-student

* BACI, E SHOQJA APO UNË JAM MA TRIM?*

 Ishin kanë dy vllazën. Njani ish i martuem. Shpesh herë u rrokshin vllaznit nërmje veti e u rrehshin. Baci e rrehke vllaun e vogël qi nuk ish i martuem, e sakatojke e ky cik nuk guxojke me ba. Mirpo kur u idhnojke ky vllau i vogël, e rrehke nusen e bacit. E shoqja e bacit e rrehke burrin e vet e edhe baci cik s’guxojke me ba. Ditë pej ditsh u çue vllau i vogël e shkoi tu ni plak, tu Brahim Uka i Dobërdolit. Po i kallxon:

- Jena tre vetë - baci m’rreh mue, e une cik s’goxoj me ba. Une e rrehi t’shoqen e bacit e ajo cik s’guxon me ba. Kush àsht ma trim n’shpinë tonë?
- He, bre djalë i mirë, - ja kthei Brahim Uka - ti kanke ma trim se ti p’e bàjke bacin e s’po i kthejke dorë si ma i vjetër qi âsht. Edhe po mujke m’e rrehë t’shoqen e bacit e ajo p’e rrehka bacin e ai cik s’po guxojka me ba. Pej juve treve ti po del ma trimi.

_(Arllat, Drenicë)_


*NDËRMJET TË LAGTIT E TË THATIT*

 Ish kanë ni demel. Kijet i kish pasë, sênet për punë po, pllugun po, edhe ish kanë metë pa mjellë. E vesin miqt:
- Pse s’molle sivjet?
- Vallahi, ni herë ke lagt e dikur u tha.
- Ani, ku ke ti nërmje’ t’lagtit e t’thatit?
Puntori, mos m’e ruejtë kohën nërmje’ t’lagtit e t’thatit me mjellë, ai s’un mjellë kurr.
_(Padalishtë, Drenicë)_


*S’TA LEN AS MRÊNË E LE MÂ N'HAMAR*

 Njani, tuj shkue udhës, e sheh njanin tuj livrue. Lavërtari e lâke laknor, bâjke trapa. Udhtari po i thot:
- Puna e marë!
- Marë paç!
- Keq paske punue.
Lavërtari i tha:
- N’hamar t’zotit!
Vallahi - i tha udhtari - s’ta le as mrênë e le mâ n’hamar.
_(Likoshan, Drenicë.)_


*ASNI PUNË NUK T'THRRET...*

 Ni t’dërvarsi i shkon ni musafir. E priti mirë e i bâni fort muhabet i zoti shpisë. T’nestrit musafiri po ly izën me u çue e me shkue n’shpi.
I dërvarsi po i thotë:
- Rrimë, bre mik, se ty tash nuk t’thrret kurrfarë pune! Shyqyr, djem e nipa t’u kanë bâ boll!
-E, bre mik - po i thotë musafiri - asni punë nuk e hap gojën e me britë: ,,O hajde punom!’’, po vetë duhet m’e marrë me mên se puna thrret.
_(Sallq, Artakoll)_


* UNË S'E KAM MJELLË ARËN HALA*

 Ni i zllakuçanas i ngjet kijet me livrue ditën e dielle. Prifti kapërcen atypari edhe, n’vên se me i thanë ,,Puna e mar!’’, po i thotë:
- A s’po t’vjen marre si i ki ngjitë kijet t’diellen? A e di ti qi zoti, kur e ka jaratisë dynjanë për gjashtë ditë, t’shtatën ditë, t’diellen, ka pushue!?
- Paj, zoti e ka krye punën edhe ka mujtë me pushue, a unë, si p’i sheh ti, lum urata, s’e kam mjellë arën hala. - i tha i zllakuçanasi.
(Padalishtë, Drenicë.)

*Kallamoqi s'ka sabër*

Ni hoxhë, me nifarë tubimi, kish pas thanë se veç me sabër u bâhet ballë të tana punëve. Njani po i thotë:
- Veç ni punë, hoxhë efêni, nuk ka sabër.
- Cilla?
- Kallamoqi, kur t’bâhet m’u prashitë, s’ka sabër.
(Ibërticë, Gollak)

----------


## fisniku-student

*O Babë a i kollitet kesaj rrene?*

_E ndegjova kete mesele para ca ditesh_

Ne nje ode te nje fshati, mbildheshin burrat dhe kishte qen nje djal i asaj shpie, qe e kishte marr si shprehi, qe sa here rrente dikush, ky te i thonte: *Po rrenë* dhe ate me ze te lartë, dhe tash prinderit dhe te shpis po i thojn, more na morre ftyren, qysh po i thu musafireve ashtu nersy, po rren, a e di se eshte shprehi e keqe dhe i ngushton musafiret. Por tash e tutje, nese rren dikush, ti ski nevoj mi than qe po rren, mirpo mjafton qe sa here te rren dikush, *ti te kollitesh* si shenje qe po rren qe ne mandej ta dijm se po rren mysafiri.

Dhe pas disa diteve po vjen nje mysafir ne ode, dhe po fillon fjalen dhe po livdohet shume  e shum dhe po thotë qe i kam mbjell disa qulaha dhe kunguj, dhe i kam punu mire, sa qe aq lozë te medha i ka bo, une me makine po eci neper lozet e saja.

Ky djali i ri, pi drejtohet babes tij, me keto fjal: *O Babë, allahile a i kollitet qesaj rrene, leje bre mos ja kaj nonen??*

- Baba: pernime nuk i kollitet kesaj rrene :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BROZALINI

Martohet nji vajze. Tane njerezve te shpise po u thirrte n'emen. Vjehrres, Rukije, vjehrrit Qamil, kunatit Fadil, burrit Myftar, etj. Mirepo vjehrres nuk po i vjen fort mire. Te pakten te shoqit,-mendon vjehrra,- Qamilit t'mos i therriste me emen. E therret nusen e i thote se Qamili e ka dhe nje "bisht" mbrapa, po nuk i tregon se i duhej thane: Qamil "aga" duke mendue se nusja e dinte ose do ta kishte ndigjue nga nuset e tjera te shpise. Sa vjen Qamili nga puna, nusja i del perpara e i thote me nje fryme: " Mire se erdhe Qamil "bishti"!..."

----------


## Colomba

> Klara, kete perralle  ta ka treguar gjyshi, vertete, po eshte nje tregim i bukur i shkruar nga Maksim Gorki, shkrimtar i degjuar rus, perfaqesues i Letersise se Realizmit Socialist me romanin "NENA", perkthyer ne shqip. Edhe tregimi i mesiperm eshte perkthyer ne shqip, ne mos u gabofsha nga SOTIR CACI. falmeshendet


E gjyshi im ka qen me studime ne Rusi,me siguri e ka lexu Gorkin ,i ka pelqy ,dhe ma ka tregu mu si perrelle,ke ndonje problem ti?
Une nuk thash e kam kriju une kete tregim,qe ti te tutelosh te drejten e autorit,thash ma ka tregu gjyshi,e zotri ta dish kam pasur gjysh intelektual,me ka tregu perralla nga autore te medhenj.
Pastaj nuk eshte e then qe gjyshrit ti shpikin tregimet,mund ti kene lexuar,mund ti kene jetuar,mund ti kene kalu goj me goj,e keshtu ...
Pershendetje ,dhe faleminderit per sqarimin e panevojshem!

----------


## BROZALINI

> E gjyshi im ka qen me studime ne Rusi,me siguri e ka lexu Gorkin ,i ka pelqy ,dhe ma ka tregu mu si perrelle,ke ndonje problem ti?
> Une nuk thash e kam kriju une kete tregim,qe ti te tutelosh te drejten e autorit,thash ma ka tregu gjyshi,e zotri ta dish kam pasur gjysh intelektual,me ka tregu perralla nga autore te medhenj.
> Pastaj nuk eshte e then qe gjyshrit ti shpikin tregimet,mund ti kene lexuar,mund ti kene jetuar,mund ti kene kalu goj me goj,e keshtu ...
> Pershendetje ,dhe faleminderit per sqarimin e panevojshem!



klara2009, mos u bej nervoz/e, se po vjen klara 2010 e babagjyshi te tregon tjeter anekdote, po kam deshire qe, per mua te pakten, te jete e padegjuar. Masandej, me sa kam kuptuar une, tema e hapur nuk eshte per perralla apo tregime, por per barceleta popullore ose anekdota. Gjyshi yt intelektual te ka treguar gjera te lexuara e ne, anetare te kesaj rubrike, deshirojme te degjojme urtesina popullore te papublikuara, si ato te treguara nga nje forumist qe s'po me kujtohet pseudonimi i tij, por qe shkruan ne dialektin popullor kosovar. Ti duhet te jesh e re ne moshe dhe me veshtiresi duhet t'i kuptosh "hajgaret" popullore. Megjithate cdo episod i hedhur ne kete rubrike, eshte vlere. falmeshendet.

----------


## BROZALINI

> E gjyshi im ka qen me studime ne Rusi,me siguri e ka lexu Gorkin ,i ka pelqy ,dhe ma ka tregu mu si perrelle,ke ndonje problem ti?
> Une nuk thash e kam kriju une kete tregim,qe ti te tutelosh te drejten e autorit,thash ma ka tregu gjyshi,e zotri ta dish kam pasur gjysh intelektual,me ka tregu perralla nga autore te medhenj.
> Pastaj nuk eshte e then qe gjyshrit ti shpikin tregimet,mund ti kene lexuar,mund ti kene jetuar,mund ti kene kalu goj me goj,e keshtu ...
> Pershendetje ,dhe faleminderit per sqarimin e panevojshem!



klara2009, mos u bej nervoz/e, se po vjen klara 2010 e babagjyshi te tregon tjeter anekdote, po kam deshire qe, per mua te pakten, te jete e padegjuar. Masandej, me sa kam kuptuar une, tema e hapur nuk eshte per perralla apo tregime, por per barceleta popullore ose anekdota. Gjyshi yt intelektual te ka treguar gjera te lexuara e ne, anetare te kesaj rubrike, deshirojme te degjojme urtesina popullore te papublikuara, si ato te treguara nga nje forumist qe s'po me kujtohet pseudonimi i tij, por qe shkruan ne dialektin popullor kosovar. Ti duhet te jesh e re ne moshe dhe me veshtiresi duhet t'i kuptosh "hajgaret" popullore. Megjithate cdo episod i hedhur ne kete rubrike, eshte vlere. falmeshendet.

----------


## BROZALINI

> E gjyshi im ka qen me studime ne Rusi,me siguri e ka lexu Gorkin ,i ka pelqy ,dhe ma ka tregu mu si perrelle,ke ndonje problem ti?
> Une nuk thash e kam kriju une kete tregim,qe ti te tutelosh te drejten e autorit,thash ma ka tregu gjyshi,e zotri ta dish kam pasur gjysh intelektual,me ka tregu perralla nga autore te medhenj.
> Pastaj nuk eshte e then qe gjyshrit ti shpikin tregimet,mund ti kene lexuar,mund ti kene jetuar,mund ti kene kalu goj me goj,e keshtu ...
> Pershendetje ,dhe faleminderit per sqarimin e panevojshem!



klara2009, mos u bej nervoz/e, se po vjen klara 2010 e babagjyshi te tregon tjeter anekdote, po kam deshire qe, per mua te pakten, te jete e padegjuar. Masandej, me sa kam kuptuar une, tema e hapur nuk eshte per perralla apo tregime, por per barceleta popullore ose anekdota. Gjyshi yt intelektual te ka treguar gjera te lexuara e ne, anetare te kesaj rubrike, deshirojme te degjojme urtesina popullore te papublikuara, si ato te treguara nga nje forumist qe s'po me kujtohet pseudonimi i tij, por qe shkruan ne dialektin popullor kosovar. Ti duhet te jesh e re ne moshe dhe me veshtiresi duhet t'i kuptosh "hajgaret" popullore. Megjithate cdo episod i hedhur ne kete rubrike, eshte vlere. falmeshendet.

----------


## Bani gjk

*MENDJA E MADHE*

Në një kuvend të burrave, hyri me pakë vonesë edhe Shaban Hoxha i Isniqit.  Ishte vonuar pak dhe, natyrisht, plakun e mençur e pret kuvendi.

Mirëpo, një mendjemadh i Strellcit, me mustaqe të holla si bishti i miut, që ja kishte mbushur mendjen vetes se e ka vendin në kuvend të burrave, i hidhëruar pse kuvendi po e respektonte Shabanin, mezi priste që t’ia thoshte ndonjë fjalë.
Shaban Hoxha u rahatue në kullë. Ia sollën edhe kafen, Njëri prej pleqve në kuvend tha:

-  Fol diçka Shaban Hoxha!
Ende pa e çelur gojën Shabani, ai mendjemadhi ia priti:
- Çka ka me fol Shaban plehu që vonohet në kuvend të burrave?
Të gjithë u prekën. Ai plaku që i tha Shabanit më parë “fol diçka”, u zu ngushtë, por foli:
- Mos u hidhëro lum Shabani, se është martue rishtas dhe e ka pak veten n’qejf?
-  Jo - tha Shabani Hoxha, -nuk hidhërohem. Plehut ia sheh hajrin dikush, se plehu e rrit bimën, e mendjes së madhe, pasha zotin, kush mbi dhe hajrin deri sot s’ia ka pa!

----------


## fisniku-student

*Per vete e ke*

Kishte qen nje person i cili e kishte pasur si shprehi gjithmon ti thoshte te tjereve *"Per vete e ki"*, edhe nese i bente dikush mire apo keqë.

Dhe nje dite merr rruge te gjatë dhe e nxe vonja e aty rruges tek nje shpi, kerkon konak dhe i zoti i shpis i ofron konak dhe ky mysafiri i hyn brenda ne shtepi.

I zoti i shtepis i ofron te haj e te pije, te gjitha te mirat qe i posedonte dhe poashtu gjume te qet i ofroj, mirpo ky pas gjithe ketyre te mirave gjthmon i thoshte *Per vete e ki!!*

Dhe i zoti i shtepis, filloj te nervozohet, se si po ja kthen mysafiri ne kete menyre dhe thotë ne vete , hajt se ka me ja tregu qejfin ketij bukëpermysi.

Dhe neser ne mengjes, ky mysafiri u zgjua heret dhe u be gati te nisej dhe te vazhdoj rrugen, mirpo i zoti i shtepism po i thotë, pasi ke per te marr rruge te gjatë, merre kete ushqim te mbeshtjellur sepse te kap uria dhe e ha rruges, mysafiri po ia kthen perseri: *Per veti e ki* !! dhe po e merr ushqimin,  fillon rrugen.

Ndersa i zoti i shtepis ne ushqimin e mysafirit kishte futur helm vdekjeprures...

Dhe per rastesi rruges ky udhetari, takon nje udhetar tjeter, aman i lodhur e i uritur tejmase, dhe po ndalet e po e pyet kete udhetarin, dhe per qudi ky udhetari i lodhur ishte djali i atij te zotit te shtepis i cili i ofroj konak keti udhetarit.

Dhe ky udhetari i cili kishte ushqimin e helmuar me veti, po i thot, pasi qe qenke i uritur, merre kete ushqim te cilin ma dha babai yt, sepse te nevoitet te shuash urinë.

Ky djali merr ushqimin dhe e falenderon, dhe ky ja kthen si gjithnje: *Per vete e ki*, dhe udhetari misterioz vazhdon rrugen, ndersa ky djaloshi, pasi qe ta han ushqimin e helmuar te cilin babai i tij e kishte pergatitur per ate udhetarin qe i kishte ofruar konak, helmohet dhe shkon disi deri te shpia e tij zhagazhi dhe kur e shef babai i tij ashtu te lodhur dhe te semure e pyet : o djali im qfar ke keshtu??

Djali: nje udhetar me dha ca ushqim per te ngrene dhe prej atij momenti po ndjehem keq dhe me ato fjal vdes djali.

Tash ketij babait i kujtohet se ate ushqim qe ia kishte pergatitur me helm, udhetarit e paska hanger djali i tij dhe poashtu i kujtohe ajo thenja misterioze e udhetarit : *Per vete e ki* dhe e kupton  se vertet ate qe deshi te ja bere udhetarit ja ka bere djalit te vete dhe e ka mbytur djalin e tij .

----------


## fisniku-student

* I GJALLI RRUDHET PAK*

 -Shkoi ni katunar m'e e ble ni jargan. Edhe e lypi ni jargan ma t'madhin.Dugajxhija ja qiti njâ, po s'kish pas jargana shum t'gatë. Katunari u shtri n'dugâjë edhe u m'lue me jargan, po i metën kamët pak përjashta.Tha:
 -Kanka i shkurtë.
 -A e do për t'gjallë a për t'dekun,- i tha dugajxhija.
 -Për t'gjallë,- i tha katunari.
 Dugajxhija i ra shtagë kamëve. Katunari i rrudhi kamët e jargani ja mloi. At'herë dugajxhija i tha:
 - Qe vlla,taman e ke jarganin se i gjalli rrudhet pak.

*
 BOLL MA....*

Ish kanë ni katunar e e përziu drithin me dhe për me i ardhë ma i rânë e e con n'magaze me e shitë.Magazinjeri ish kânë njeri i drejtë.E kqyr drithin edhe e pâ t'përziem me dhe.S'po i thot:"Pse e ki t'përziem me dhe",po po e vetë:
-Sa vjet i ki?
-Gjashtdhejt.
-Boll ma,-i tha magazinjeri-hiq dorë prej ktyne seneve se vakti â.

*
 QITMA ZOT NJI KALI*

 Ish kanë ni drumtar kah shkon vetun për shehër.Dikur po e sheh ni përpjeze e po thot:
-Qitma,zot,ni kali e t'kapërcej qeket përpeze teri n'qat kodër se jam lodhë e kputë.Nuk shkon nja pesdhjet hapa e zatetet n'ni zabit t'mretit. Zabitit i kish pjellë atkija. Mazi i vogël nuk mujke me ecë e zabiti me pritë s'kish vakt.Kur e pa zabiti drumtarin,i tha:

-Paja kâ!-Drumtari ju afrue.
-Kape ket maz,qite n'shpinë se s'po munet me ecë e qitma n'kodër.
-Vallahi jam lodh e s'muj.-i tha drumtari.
Zabiti ja qiti alltin,ja drejtoi e i tha:
-Kape mazin qite n'shpin se t'vrava.
S'pat cka me ba drumtari,e ngarkoi mazin n'shpinë. Po i n'gjitet kodrës përpjetë me gjith maz e po flet me vedi:
-Hej more zot,une t'thash:"Qitma 'i kali t'i hipi n'shpin e t'dal n'kodër",se jo me m'hipë mue kali n'shpinë e m'e qitë une kalin n'kodër

----------


## xani1

Po besoj se nuk e përsëris këtë:
Shkon njifar malsori kryemadh në Gjakovë. Shetitet neper pazar e po kqyrë neper dugajë. Nalet te nji plisaxhi. Po e sheh nji plis të madh që nuk ia kish ble kerkush e po i thotë plisaxhisë:
Ti këtë plis me ma shitë lirë se ksi kreje nuk të vjen në dugajë.
Besa i tha plisaxhia nuk muj me ta shitë lirë se as ti nuk ki me gjetë tjeterkund plis çfar kreje paske.

----------


## projekti21_dk

TY S´PO TA KAJKE KAFEN PA TA SHETITË (118)
                                 (Klinë e Epërme,Drenicë)     

Njani shkoi musafir te miku i vet. Miku ja pjeki kafen ngat oxhakut edhe ja dha për s´ungjti.
     - A t´bani miku muhabet? - e vetën kojshija e vllaznija, kur u kthye prej mikut.
     - Jo,valla,hiç.
     - Po pse, more?
     - Kafen ma dha për s´ungjti - tha ky.
     Vllaznija e kojshija ni ditë pej ditsh i kallxuen atij mikut. Kur muer vesh miku, i erdh koxha ranë. E, kur shkoi ky për s´dyt te miku i vet, ai ja poç kafen edhe ja shetiti xhezven qosh um qosh t´sobës e duel edhe n´hajat t´shpisë e u kthye e i tha mikut:
     - Qetash bujrum mik, se kam nie qi s´po ta kajka kafen pa ta shetitë pak!

----------

